# British products in Elche / Crevillent



## rookery42 (Jan 24, 2016)

Have just joined. Anyone aware of shops in Elche or Creviellente that stock British groceries? Thank you.


----------



## Liana12433 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes cornflakes and milk and pork.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Like what sort of products are so British that the Spanish don't consume them?

What can't you do without?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

There is a big Carrefour in Elche they have an international section , if you travel a bit further to La Marina there is an Iceland supermarket 

PS welcome to the forum !!

Cheers Tony in Agost


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

tonymar said:


> There is a big Carrefour in Elche they have an international section , if you travel a bit further to La Marina there is an Iceland supermarket
> 
> PS welcome to the forum !!
> 
> Cheers Tony in Agost


Iceland is no longer at La Marina - it moved over a year ago,

It is now on the other side of Benidorm opposite Benidorm Palace.

In Alicante (behind Corte Ingles - the one near the station) is Dealz. Is is a bit like Poundland and sells lots of British products


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rookery42 said:


> Have just joined. Anyone aware of shops in Elche or Creviellente that stock British groceries? Thank you.


A trip to Benidorm will get you lots of British food items


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Iceland is no longer at La Marina - it moved over a year ago,
> 
> It is now on the other side of Benidorm opposite Benidorm Palace.
> 
> In Alicante (behind Corte Ingles - the one near the station) is Dealz. Is is a bit like Poundland and sells lots of British products


They mainly cater for the camp site opposite and so never have much stock and even less frozen products!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> They mainly cater for the camp site opposite and so never have much stock and even less frozen products!


I agree it has gone downhill since its move. I went there last week and they had a very poor selection. When you ask they always say "we are waiting for a delivery"

I prefer Expats on the old N332 near Villajoyosa but you need a car to get there. We have to rely on friends and neighbours to take us there.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> Iceland is no longer at La Marina - it moved over a year ago,
> 
> It is now on the other side of Benidorm opposite Benidorm Palace.
> 
> In Alicante (behind Corte Ingles - the one near the station) is Dealz. Is is a bit like Poundland and sells lots of British products


Hi Dunworkin 

I was thinking about the other La Marina further south nearer to Elche 


Yes I know the other one has moved , ok for tourists but not so good for us Ex pats !
Cheers Tony


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

tonymar said:


> Hi Dunworkin
> 
> I was thinking about the other La Marina further south nearer to Elche
> 
> ...


Sorry Tony. I thought you were referring to La Marina de Finestrat near Benidorm


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> Sorry Tony. I thought you were referring to La Marina de Finestrat near Benidorm


No problem , it is a bit strange that there are 2 La Marinas on the Costa Blanca !

Cheers Tony


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I read somewhere the other day that the Pound Shop now delivers to Spain , £10 postage for 30 kilos, might be worth a look !


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Iceland would be your first bet for completely British products but usually with a bit of time examining the shelves you will find spanish alternatives and are usually much nicer! 

Also supermarkets like Hipercor and Eroski that you find in shopping centers tend to stock more international products (at a price of course)


----------

